# Deer In The Yard



## mtnman (Feb 22, 2008)

This is crazy how these people got the chance to interact wih mother nature. I would kill for this experience. I have been lucky enough to be able to get close to some wild animals but It would be great to become freinds with them. I hope you enjoy this as much as I did. https://www.pelorian.com/deer.html#deerintheyard


----------



## Bubba (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, Thats amazing!  That would be really neat to get to experience. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2008)

That was awesome! Even better that they don't feed them! 

That would be an awesome experience for sure.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 25, 2008)

mtnman, that would truely be an experience of a lifetime, just to gain the trust of one deer let alone an entire family, thanks for posting that.


----------



## Z-Man (Mar 14, 2008)

When I first started hunting in the late 70's, my dad and his friends would hunt in Jefferson County, PA. Back then, we could spotlight deer if you did not carry a weapon. I think it was legal, but I was too young to know. Anyway, the night before gun season, we would drive around and spotlight. Well, there was one house where some lady would hand feed about 20 deer every night. It was crazy to see.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 31, 2008)

That's pretty cool... but I would be scared of getting ticks


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> That was awesome! Even better that they don't feed them!
> 
> That would be an awesome experience for sure.


That's what I thought too Jim but whats up with the apples in the yard in that one picture??


----------

